# Where to buy trapping license?



## rubicon_in_ga (Sep 14, 2008)

I have my regular hunting license for this year, but I decided I want to get into trapping on a small scale too.  I went back to the DNR website where I bought my hunting license, and it lists the trapping license cost, but when I log into my account to buy a trapping license, they don't list it anywhere.  When I was a teenager I purchased a trapping license by mail, and I was assigned a permanent trapper's ID, but I don't have a clue what the number was, or what I did to get my license.  Can anybody give me some info on where to go or who to call?  

Thanks!


----------



## basslure (Sep 14, 2008)

I think you have to go get an application at one of the DNR WRD offices


----------



## iowa-boy (Sep 17, 2008)

you have to call them in social circle to get app or you can go down there and get it. 8-4:30 are the hours.


----------



## Coastie (Sep 18, 2008)

Go to the regional DNR office and get an appliation or call and they will send it to you. There is a short questionaire to be filled out plus the $30.00 fee. The license is issued by the special license unit and the address is on the application. If you apply now you should have the license in plenty of time for the beginning of season on December 1st.


----------



## evan gourley (Sep 18, 2008)

i have got a couple of them-if you need one give me your address and i will mail it to you-evan


----------

